
Scrum in 7 minutes - 0xmohit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNhRX-RBs_4
======
hooliganpete
Nice overview of the process! Had an "Oatmeal-esque" feel to the animations.

On a more serious note, who's tired of big organizations pretending to be
Agile while demanding all the process/overhead/documentation of waterfall? We
have 3 week sprints and my manager recently asked for a "bug triage" plan
stretching out 4 months... I had no words.

